# 1900's?  raycycle track bike find today.



## redline1968 (Sep 10, 2012)

just found this track bike today with a high wheeler.   it has the kelly adj bars and has original paint with someone trying to clean the blue paint on top.  the rims are nice and so are the tires. they are some sort of hard tires.  it has the originl peddals  and grips.   the chain is there but the badge is gone as is the seat. anyone know what  the date of this bike  would be?. seems like track bikes find me for some reason


----------



## Wcben (Sep 10, 2012)

Looking at the images, 1901-1908...are you going to sell her?  Those wheels would look good on my 1905!  With the serial number on the bottom of the crank hanger, Blue may be able to garner a more accurate date.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not sure I would consider it a "track bike." What makes you

think it is a racer, looks like a Roadster.....?

Killer score.......!


----------



## josehuerta (Sep 10, 2012)

Me three if you sell.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks  im not sure racer or roadster. the difference is the rim width but i never checked because its just off the grill today  the bars and everything else is orig but the seat of course. sorry, im afraid not for sale. its one i dont have for my collection.  the blue is a spray on top of the black. here are some pics of hangar and the rear stay area. it looks tight in that area.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 10, 2012)

Either way, it's a bitchen bike. Great score and lots of fun.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 11, 2012)

Bet those tires weigh more than the bike...


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

yes they weigh a ton. kinda funky clunky on the bike. so the date is around 1900 ish?


----------



## tailhole (Sep 11, 2012)

*great bike*

nice score.  Gotta find some of those bars...


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks. they were a surprize to me when i went to look at it close up.


----------



## Wcben (Sep 12, 2012)

That seat post means its 01-08, they used a clamping tube before and after those years.  When I mentioned Blue, I was referring to Blue Nelson, arguably THE expert on Racycles, (VW00794 on here, do a search and be prepared to be amazed at Blues Racycle collection), Blue is putting together a Racycle registry and he'd like to include yours I'm sure!  Between the two bolts on the bottom of the hanger like you pictured, is the serial number, yours is pretty rusty right there but the number is usually in pretty deep, you should be able to clean that area up enough to get the number, Blue may be able to get you a more precise year then.  

On the opposite side of the bike, is the tiny cover in the middle of the crank missing too? If not, what style is it?

Ohh!  BTW it's a common mistake but your bike is a Racycle not Raycycle....


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 12, 2012)

thank you.  i did not realize how popular this bike is.  it is a interesting bike in design and i like it.  there is a small cover on the side ( # A 196 ) . here is a pic of it and the number on the crank hangar. the cap looks like 2 small concave circles inside a small circle.  oop's sorry about the spelling of the companys' name.  i see how it would be a easy to miss spell.


----------



## Boris (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful bike Mark. Congratulations.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks dave... . going to the lucky lab? and what time are we going to show up?


----------



## Wcben (Sep 12, 2012)

With that cover, it points to 01-07 there should have been a similar one on the crank side too, we're getting it narrowed down!  Blue should be able to help further....may take a little time as he's really busy right now, I'll send him a link to this thread, can you read the s/n? It's a little tough to read in the picture.


----------



## vw00794 (Sep 12, 2012)

*measurements*



redline1968 said:


> just found this track bike today with a high wheeler.   it has the kelly adj bars and has original paint with someone trying to clean the blue paint on top.  the rims are nice and so are the tires. they are some sort of hard tires.  it has the originl peddals  and grips.   the chain is there but the badge is gone as is the seat. anyone know what  the date of this bike  would be?. seems like track bikes find me for some reason




Great find!!!

If you could measure between the front fork axle hole and the end of the rear drop out I can tell you if you have a factory racer or not. Also if you have the serial number on the bottom I could help narrow down the year of production. As those here have mentioned, you have some super rare handlebars! With the forward stem, those were racing bars indeed. Can you also see if there is any writing on the nut which adjusts the bars, like a patent date or Kelly Mfg or ?? This info would also help.

Another lucky dog!!

... and the hits keep coming.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks.. i measured it and its 43 inches center to center approximate. the numbers on the hangar is A 196. the is no scrip on the bars just wear . and the cap on the chain side is missing but looks like the same as the other side...also the lower rear stay is factory made for small tires it kinda curves inward then out.


memory of alian.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 14, 2012)

actually it is 43 1/4 long. anybody know what style it is?  it has a really low number on it also. thanks mark


----------



## Wcben (Sep 14, 2012)

At 43" it would be a roadster, the racer was around 41"...exactly which model is tough as there were 3 different roadsters, the variance came down to the options.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks appreciate the info!   mark


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 16, 2012)

The long or short "gooseneck" part of your Kelly bars was optional on the higher end

Racycle models. So, in my mind, not necessarily "racing." (per the catalogue)


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 16, 2012)

thank you for the info.  sooner or later i will clean up the paint for a better display.they are neat bikes


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for showing your bicycle. These Racycles are really becoming

a popular part of our hobby.....!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 16, 2012)

mine must be early with a low #. i saw one at the swap with the numbers on the seat tube that was a 4 digit and dated 1901.  mine is a alpha with a 3 digit. could it be a special order indicator with a letter followed by a set of numbers?  the frame is made for the largest size sprocket if it was ordered so.


----------



## Wcben (Sep 16, 2012)

Good questions Mark! Blue is the expert in reference to the s/n's!  From what I've seen, s/n's on the seat tube were only done on the "Narrow Tread" Racycles that also had the pinch-bolt seat tube. Both of which were earlier than yours.  I also wanted to mention that your seat may actually be the original one, Racycle offered many similar designs that were springer style as OEM.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 16, 2012)

thanks, thats cool. it just looks awkward for that frame style.


----------



## Wcben (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, looks a little funky but, the Racycle factory saddle was a springer very similar to yours, if yours was one of the original Racycle brand saddles and the leather was still intact, it would be a very rare find, there aren't very many of those that still exist... Same general format but the undercarriage was different, I'd lay odds on it that yours was one of the Troxels or Persons saddles that they offered as OEM options.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 16, 2012)

the reason i ask, is the seat and the tires were found at a swapmeet by the guy i bought it from.  he is a car collector and found this bike at a swapmeet in california 20+ yrs ago and  later found the tires and seat at another swap at a later time along with a  wrong badge and 1890's womens fenders (wooden). thats why i know its not original to the bike. but who knows?  well you got me curious; so i check on some sites and looked at the seat you described.   that is not the one on it,  however i do have that seat.  its on my shelf.  i had it for along time.  i always thought it was weird with part of it being a track bike type design with a adjusting screw on it and large springs like a moto bike.  i'm into moto bikes so thats why i kept it.  go figure.   btw i measured the frame and its 22 inches. i really did not think this was anything but just another turn of the century bike. what ever it is i like it. here is a pic of the lower frame. (sorry no pics).


----------

